# Looking for heat transfer vinyl material similar to screen print



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone know of a material similar to screen print but rolled up like vinyl?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try CCH2O from cadcutdirect. See a video at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2kreb9DSCU[/media]


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks interesting, have you tried this material? How much is it for a roll?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it is around $40 or so...This their new film and you get the new effects by the pressure and time.. Yes I have used it...and it is interesting. I have no got the exact repeat for each press. Need to practice some more I guess


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

From the video it looks like weeding the cut might be tricky, without lifting any of the material from the back. $40 compared to $34 easywead vinyl I regularly using wouldn't hurt the budget. But i do need the material to work all the time and easy fix, touch up incase theres errors.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a screen printed heat transfer that will cut and weed like vinyl. I have not tried it yet. It is called Thermacut.

Here is the website: THERMAPRINT


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

i checked the website, do they only sell them in sheets?


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

I like thermoflex. It is matte and very thin. Not as easy to weed as siser, and it doesn't look right to use for numbers on a jersey because it isn't shiny.... but I like it to try and simulate a screenprint. 

Also, I should note, that no vinyl will probably ever be a real substitute for screenprinting. I use the vinyl less and less as time goes on and my screen prep process gets more and more streamlined... it is almost getting to the point where the weeding takes longer than exposing and washout as I can do 2 at once now on a double size vacuum exposure and blow the screens out with a pressure washer standing back a few feet.

Also, screenprinting a set of numbers only takes one or 2 screens and same with a team full of names. So Done in reverse but printed to transfer paper, with unilon transfer powder sprinkled over them, and partially cured... and you have a weedless transfer that actually does rival screenprinting quality. It also can be mixed on the spot to match color and you don't have to stock all sorts of colors of vinyl. So a total of 5 screens and you have a whole team full of named and numbered jerseys, fronts screened, backs plastisol transfers. Keeping your number making screens around the shop drops this to 3 screens to make for an order. they press at 10 seconds with no weeding. This realization has dust gathering on the vinyl in my shop and saves me lots of time and money.


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

I ordered different vinyls in the past but didn't keep track to which ones i ordered. The earlier rolls were thick and warped the fabric when folded or washed. I had one roll that wasn't shiny at all and no adhesive backing and didn't feel like vinyl at all. more like smooth layer of screenprint. I'm using easyweed right now, just ordered chemica hotmark because i heard it was thinner than what i'm using. Haven't tried it yet. If there was such thing as adhesive backing screenprint-like material on a roll then that will great. 
Screen printing seems messy and time consuming, bulky setup and too much work for the loads i'm doing. But i haven't tried it yet...


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, you can do vinyl once in a while with a plotter and heat press. Screenprinting in a shop that it is capable of producing prints faster than vinyl and you'll find you have a whole shop of specialized and expensive equipment. Pretty much dedicated at that point to making a successful business. I went screenprinting first, then tried vinyl to lighten setup... but I wasn't happy with the quality and feel in the end, and the weeding time and cost of materials pretty much makes it out of the question.

Since went DTG to achieve what I wanted from vinyl. Screenprinting beats that in speed and cost too. I shoulda just stayed the course from the beginning and saved my money from all the time saver methods


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

totalfit2009 said:


> i checked the website, do they only sell them in sheets?


You need to get in touch with Mel Meibers.

Mel Meibers
Thermaprint Corp.
828-698-9947 Office
828-290-2511 Mobile
meibersm@bellsouth.net


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

i can't wait to try the cch2o!


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

how much did it cost you plus shipn the cch2o. did they improve on it? it was beta during the record of one of there vids


----------



## BettyW (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the thermoflex also.


----------

